# [Beratung] Welches Mainboards für Ryzen 3700X



## Fjoergyn (10. August 2019)

*[Beratung] Welches Mainboards für Ryzen 3700X*

Hallo Forum,

da ich mich nich so recht entscheiden kann welches Mainboard ich zum Ryzen 3700X und den 32GB 3200MHZ RAMCrucial Ballistix Sport LT V2.
Aufrüsten möchte ich es vor allem wegen Anno 1800, das nicht ganz rund läuft durch gelegentliche Ruckler, obwohl die Grafikkarte reicht. Zudem ruckelt Adobe Lightroom, weil bei dem Pinsel, die CPU-Auslastung sofort 100% ist. 
Im/am System selbst sind unter anderem noch eine MSI RTX 2070 Armor, ein Aorus-WQHD-Monitor, EIZO-FULLHD-Monitor, Soundkarte, 2x SATA-SSD, 1x HDD, 1, BluRay-Brenner.  
(B450 fällt bei mir leider eher flach, aufrund der Sachen die ich haben möchte)
Grundsätzlich tendiere ich am stärkesten zum *MSI X570 Gaming Edge Wifi*. Es kostet "nur" 200€ und mit der aktuellen MSI-Aktion könnte ich noch durch den Verkauf der Wasserkühlung so 40€ bekommen. 
Es bietet an sich auch alles was ich im Prinzip brauche. Allerdings habe ich von 2 großen Nachteilen gehört, die mich etwas zweifeln lassen. Zum Einen scheinen die BIOS-Updates eher spärlich zu kommen und vorallem sollen die VRM-Phasen eher schlecht sein, insbesondere im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz. 
Dazu ist es etwas schade, dass es kein Blutooth 5.0 hat und Realtek-LAN (Ich hab bisher kein Problem damit gehabt, aber Intel soll angeblich besser sein?) Das PCIe-4.0-setup ist etwas beschränkt. 

In der Preisregion würde mich im Prinzip auch das *Gigabyte Aorus X570 Elite* ansprechen, aber das hat kein Bluetooth/Wifi und vor allem nur 2 Steckplätze für Gehäuselüfter, ich nutze aber drei Lüfter. Dazu kommt noch der fehlende USB-C Anschluss.
Es gibt auch noch das *Asus TUF Gaming X570-Plus Wifi*, aber das überzeugt mich auch nicht besonders (zumal ich eine Abneigung gegen ASUS habe). 

Deswegen bin ich ins Grübeln gekommen, ob ich vielleicht eine Stufe höher gehen sollte. 
Wobei für mich da wohl am ehesten
*Aorus Pro* (Hier soll es eine Wifi-version im ATX-Format geben, das gibts anscheinend nur in den USA). 
*Aorus Ultra
MSI Pro Carbon 
*
Das Aorus Pro fällt eigtl. raus, weil ich wirklich gerne Bluetooth eingebaut hätte. Das Ultra  würde ich wahrscheinlich nie ausnutzen und mit 300€ ist es mir auch zu teuer. 

Lohnt sich das Upgrade? Im Grunde für Intel-LAN, Wifi6, Bluetooth 5 und bessere VRM. 
Dazu wäre ich hart am Geld-Limit. Ich würde das Geld lieber in eine NVME-SSD investieren. 


Ist es also okay das Gaming edge zu nehmen? Also in Hinsich von BIOS-Support, VRM-Phasen, Wärme, Realtek-LAN, nur Bluetooth 4.2/Wifi 5? Oder würde sich das Pro Carbon lohnen, das zumindest etwas besser wäre? 
Intel-LAN soll halt besser sein, Blutooth 5.0 wäre auch besser. DIe USB-Steckplätze wären besser. Aber das Board hätte halt immernoch nur pcie-3.0 bei den x1-Slots. Aber im Moment würde ich das eh nicht nutzen, mangels Karten.
Das Gigabyte Ultra würde halt direkt über 40€ mehr kosten und das pro müsste ich "aufrüsten", das wiederum Geld und Steckplätze kostet. 
Bisher hatte ich allerdings immer Gigabyte-Mainboards(Z77-D3H habe ich aktuell noch) und war bisher zufrieden. 
Das vor dem Hintergrund, dass ich mit dem Board wahrscheinlich niemals eine CPU a la 3950X betreiben werde. Ich werde auch kein CPU-OC machen. 

Wahrscheinlich hab ich jetzt die Hälfte vergessen, aber welches Board soll ich nehmen? Ist das Gaming Edge okay oder lieber was "besseres" nehmen?


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. August 2019)

*AW: [Beratung] Welches Mainboards für Ryzen 3700X*

Naja so viele Optionen hast du leider gar nicht. 

AMD Sockel AM4 mit Formfaktor: ATX, Chipsatz: X570, Peripherie: WLAN Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Das sind alle X570 Boards im ATX Format mit Wlan unter 300€. Würde da auch zum Carbon greifen für 255€. Sollte dir das zu viel sein, reicht aber auch das Gaming Edge aus. Ich habs selbst verbaut und kann bisher nicht klagen. Die Ausstattung vom Carbon ist dennoch etwas besser. 

Die andere Option wäre das hier: MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC ab €'*'132,77 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Da ist alles drauf was du brauchst und es kostet viel weniger. Dank Bios Flashback, klappt das Update easy für die Ryzen 3000er.
P/L technisch, definitiv der Sieger hier

X470 würd ich nicht empfehlen, denn da ist das Bios Update etwas komplizierter.


----------



## Fjoergyn (10. August 2019)

*AW: [Beratung] Welches Mainboards für Ryzen 3700X*

Danke, das hat mir zumindest schonmal einen kleinen Gedankenanstoß gegeben. Ja, mit Wifi ist die Auswahl nicht so riesig.  
Grundsätzlich ist es so, dass Wifi eher nur "nice-to have" wäre. Direkt brauchen tue ich es nicht. Da gehts mir eher um das Bluetooth und keinen Extra-Stecker oder Karte zu benötigen. 
Ich bin noch am grübeln drauf zu verzichten, weil ich gehört habe, dass die Gigabyte-Boards bei X570 an sich besser sein sollen (zumindest in der Preisklasse).
Aber dann kommt angesichts der aktuellen Aktion die Frage nach dem P/L-Verhältnis und ob ich die "besseren" Boards überhaupt benötige (bezogen auf VRM etc.).
Zumindest auf Reddit wird ziemlich viel über deen BIOS-Support von MSI gemneckert. Ist das von Bedeutung? 

Das mit X470 war mir bereits klar.

Das B450 fällt für mich eher weg, weil mir die USB-Stecker hinten etwas zu knapp sind für die Zukunft (und ich möchte nicht gleich eine Extra-Steckkarte kaufen müssen). Die wären bei mir jetzt schon komplett belegt, abgesehen von dem USB-C. 
Zudem gefällt mir der Aufbau bzgl. PCIe nicht ganz so. Allerdings bzgl. LAN/WLAN wäre das B450 besser.... 

Deswegen tendiere ich gerade doch wieder zum X570 Pro Carbon. Aber der Preis schreckt mich halt letztlich doch etwas ab, aber 50€ mehr (derzeit)werd ich vielleicht auch noch verschmerzen können. 
Aber beim Pro Carbon ist es schon wieder etwas nervig, dass nicht alle Sata-Ports abgewinkelt sind. Im Moment passt das so, sollte ich aber Extra-Geräte anschließen wollen, dann wäre das blöd. 

Irgendwie hat jedes Board einen Bereich, der irgendwie unnötig negativ ist, auch in dieser Preisklasse. Zudem schwanke ich immer hin und her zwischen den Dingen, die ich wirklich brauche und was nur "unnötiger" Luxus für mich wäre. Das wird einfach nicht klarer, egal wie viel ich suche.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. August 2019)

*AW: [Beratung] Welches Mainboards für Ryzen 3700X*

Auch wenn du Asus nicht magst, schau dir mal das Crosshair VI Hero an. Ist mMn momentan das go-to Board für AM4, wenns nicht X570 sein muss. Das momentane BIOS 7201 hat noch Probleme mit dem RAM (Alles über 2400MHz bootet nicht mehr), im kommenden 7302 wird das aber gefixt

ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero (90MB0SC0-M0EAY0) ab €' '115,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

WLAN/BT ist auch kein Problem mit so nem kleinen M.2 Modul

Intel DualBand Wireless-AC 9260 ohne vPro ab €' '8,85 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## markus1612 (10. August 2019)

*AW: [Beratung] Welches Mainboards für Ryzen 3700X*

@der pc-nutzer: Ich hab das Crosshair VI Hero letztens mit G.Skill Aegis 3000MHz verbaut und da gabs keine Probleme mit der 7201.


----------



## ToflixGamer (11. August 2019)

*AW: [Beratung] Welches Mainboards für Ryzen 3700X*

Bedenke: bei MSI kannst du die AiO noch für gut 50-60€ verkaufen (ist ja neu, dürfte sich gut verkaufen) und bekommst in Gegenzug für ne Review noch 25$ in Steam-Guthaben, entspricht je nach Kurs auch nochmal etwa 22€. 

Ich bin auch am überlegen zwischen Gigabyte und MSI, aber das GB hat nur 16MB Flash fürs BIOS. Klar isses günstiger, aber irgendwie überzeugt mich das nicht so. Hab mit MSI bisher keinerlei schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, zudem dürfte der Lüfter Recht langlebig sein - ist halt das Frozr-Design mit Doppelkugellagern.


----------



## gen13 (12. August 2019)

*AW: [Beratung] Welches Mainboards für Ryzen 3700X*

Das Gigabyte Aorus X570 Elite steht bspw. bei mir auf dem Einkaufszettel und ich möchte auch mehr als zwei Lüfter anschließen. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, sollte es ja möglich sein, mit einem Y-Kabel mehr Lüfter anzuschließen. Nachteil, man wird nicht alle Gehäuselüfter separat steuern können. Das stört mich aber nicht. Bspw. so ein Kabel: Diverse 4-Pin PWM Y-Kabel ab €'*'0,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

ps: da ich nur Schraubenwechsler bin, bitte nicht einfach blind meinem Hinweis folgen, sondern besser selbst nochmal auf Richtigkeit überprüfen


----------



## Fjoergyn (12. August 2019)

*AW: [Beratung] Welches Mainboards für Ryzen 3700X*

Ja prinzipiell kan man das mit so einem Splitter regeln, aber das ist halt "unschön". Für ein 200€ Board ist das halt echt ziemlich mies, wenn an sowas simplen gespart wird. 
Wenn es wenigstens noch Wifi/Bluetooth hätte, würd ich vielleicht noch drüber hinwegsehen, aber so. Es soll angeblich noch eine Wifi-Variante kommen, aber keine Ahnung wann. 
Dazu USB-C nur über den Header am Mainboard. Blöd, wenn man kein entsprechendes Gehäuse hat. 

Im Moment schwanke ich daher eher zwischen dem Aorus Pro (Das Ultra ist mir dann doch einfach zu teuer und ein Pro Wifi ist zwar irgendwie angekündigt, aber nirgends zu finden) und dem MSI Pro Carbon. 
Augrund des aktuellen P/L-Verhältnisses tendiere ich zum Pro Carbon, auch wenn Gigabyte in der gleichen Preiskategorie das etwas bessere Angebot macht. Zumindest wenn man auf Wifi/BT verzichten kann und VRM/PCIe wichtiger sind. 
 Vorausgesetzt ich bekomme die Vergünstigungen.

Allerdings frage ich mich, ob es im Allgemeinen nicht besser wäre zu warten. In der Hoffnung, dass in ein paar Wochen der Preis eh noch etwas gesunken ist und ggf. andere Aktionen kommen. Zumal ich dann auch den nächsten Test von PCGH lesen könnte und bezüglich der Kinderkrankheiten auch "sicherer" wäre. Zumal hier MSI ja anscheinend "abgetaucht" ist. Gigabyte hat schon das aktuelle Agesa, MSI nicht. Es scheint ja allgemein derzeit etwas gehäuft Probleme zu geben und MSI ist immernoch bei AGESA 1.0.0.3A und nicht 1.0.0.3AB oder 1.0.0.3ABB.


----------

